# Bottom Fishing on the Water Hazard 5-15-09



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Ran a trip yesterday with three anglers from Birmingham. Stopped on the way out and picked up the pinfish out of the trap. It seems the pinfish arestarting to be more dependable now.:bowdown

It was a little sporty going out heading directly into the east wind but we managed to get there safely and in one piece. :letsparty First stop produced several triggerfish, plenty of 10-12 pound snappers and a few undersized grouper.

Fished a couple other spots catching more Triggerfish, lots more 10 pound snappers, a few break offs with more than likely bigger grouper, lots of small amberjack and a few mingo snappers. The guys were worn out from catching fish and we had a nice box of fish when we got back to the ramp. The customers took a lot of pictures and if they email them to me in the next couple of days I will post a few. It seems the Triggers are on just about every spot I have fished lately. If you go out on your own fish way up in the water column for the triggers.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Never fished for triggers in my limited offshore experience.(1 season). How do you catch them? What bait do you use? I have never caught one bottom fishing with cigs. You use cut bait or squid? What size hooks? Line? Sorry I am new to the offshore stuff. Would appreciate any advice a seasoned angler could give me. Thanks.:bowdown


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

another great report!!!:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

Use a double drop rig with #1 or #2 hooks. Like the Capt. said fish only half way to the bottom or less, that way maybe you can stay away from the Red Snapper. Bait's little pieces of squid, glass minnows, cigs, and cut bait have all worked for me. Good luck. *By the way I do not like the new 14 inch rule on a fish with no bag limit.* A 13.5 inch trigger is not small but not legal any more.


----------



## sandman (Oct 31, 2007)

Capt. AHO



I do not like the new 14" reg. on Triggers either, but there is a bag limit on Triggers.

They are included in the "*20* Reef Fish Aggregate Limit", along with Almaco Jack, Vermillion Snapper, Lane Snapper, Tilefish, Goldface Tilefish, Blueline Tilefish, Blackline Tilefish & Anchor Tilefish. Just thought you would like to know.


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

Jon-Good Job on putting them on the fish, sounds like you hada good day.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

nice haul capt...

CHET small hooks tipped with squid should get you some triggers.....like said above "mid ways" water column


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info I did not see it on the every changing fwc web site. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Another satisfied customer.:clap:clap


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

> *bluffman2 (5/16/2009)*nice haul capt...
> 
> 
> 
> CHET small hooks tipped with squid should get you some triggers.....like said above "mid ways" water column




Thanks. I only get down a few times a year now with a newborn baby. Wish I could find someone to capt. my boat and put us on some bottom fish. My dad and I love to bottom bump. Very frustrating to finally get down to the coast and then spend all day on public spots with no luck. Sorry did not mean to hijack your thread. Nice feesh.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

looks like Capt Jon Pinney is your man!!!!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Chet88 (5/17/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *bluffman2 (5/16/2009)*nice haul capt...
> ...


You are not hi jacking my thread at all. I offer Guide Services on your boat as well. I will shoot you a pm...thanks...


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks can you go out of Destin?


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

yes I will go out of Destin, I sent you a PM. Let me know if you have any more questions...thanks:letsdrink


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Good stuff Capt. Your right, the triggers have beengivin it uppretty good this year!


----------



## superman (Feb 28, 2008)

SMALL HOOKS AND CUT BAIT OR SQUID :usaflag NICE FISHING


----------



## fishmandan (May 18, 2009)

hey everybody,

I am one of the very satisfied customers that went out on the Water Hazard last Friday. We had a great time and Jon put us on fish at every stop. 

I started reading this forum a few weeks ago and found the Water Hazard on here. This is a great forum for people who love to fish. I plan to at least read it every day. I have already learned so much, you guys know your stuff.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

We love pics. You got any you can post from your trip? Welcome. I too have gained a ton of knowledge from these guys. Great board with really nice folks who are willing to help a newbie out.:bowdown


----------



## fishmandan (May 18, 2009)

One of the other guys took the pictures, I will post them when he sends them to me.


----------

